# Hitting the Track to Test DAP new TTRS/RS3 Brake Pads and Girodisc Rotors



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Taking my too expensive and not track capable ceramic front brake and rotors off and my street pads and rotors off for G-LOC front R12 rear R10 and GiroDisk all the way around for an all day Wednesday track evaluation. While I was at it I went to 034 Motorsports for their DogBone insert and rear subframe insert to tighten the rear. My Car already has a custom stage 1 IE tune. I also will install my custom made scoops and lower control arm deflectors (deflectors are off my Gen2 TTS, from TT Stuff). I also made some custom .040 Titanium Shims to try and save the dust boots. 
For those of you wondering. YUP 8.5 lbs added up front and I lost 1.5 lbs back aft!


----------



## gti sean (Jun 4, 2007)

Subbed for updates. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

I had Zero fade or heat issues after 10 laps sessions with over 100 laps, followed by 3 days of mountain runs. They do squeal like crazy coming to a stop. I am most impressed with how good the cold stopping is. I would use these daily and have no issues.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

*Grreat Deal when bought together*

https://www.shopdap.com/make-model-...brakes-kits/ttrs-front-brake-upgrade-kit.html
https://www.shopdap.com/make-model-...ttrs-rear-brake-upgrade-kit-w-track-pads.html
https://www.shopdap.com/make-model-...rs3-front-brake-upgrade-kit-w-track-pads.html


----------

